# Gigabyte X38-DQ6 Not Changing CPU Frequency



## oblivix (Jun 21, 2007)

The problem I am having is that all settings can be modified while in the Bios and alter performance EXCEPT when I alter CPU Host Frequency it does not "change." My CPU Clock Ratio changes fine but my CPU Host Frequency NEVER displays properly(Not in POST test, CPUID, Core Temp, Windows) even if the bios shows it as Overclocked.

I attempted different modifications including loading defaults and modifying from the start with just the Voltage being normal, with just overclocking the CPU FSB. I Updated my BIOS to the most current version (F9J). I also tried overvolting between Normal 1.35-1.4

The following are my settings for a Gigabytes X38-DQ6 board, CPU is Q6600 G0 stepping, RAM is OCZ2RPR10661G.

*Advanced BIOS Features*
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability__ [Disabled]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3______ [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect__ [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)____ [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2)_ [Enable]
CPU EIST Function__________ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology__ [Disabled]
Full Screen LOGO Show______ [Disabled]
Init Display First_________ [PEG]

*Power Management Setup*
HPET Support (Note)_______ [Enabled]
HPET Mode_________________ [32-bit mode] 
Power On By Mouse_________ [Disabled] 
Power On By Keyboard______ [Disabled]
KB Power ON Password______ [Enter]
AC Back Function__________ [Soft-Off]



*MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)*
Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [9] <<<---- This Does change
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [266] <<<---- This is what doesn't change in POST Test or BIOS.
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [100]
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [3.20b]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) 667 <<<---- This is also off
DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
CAS Latency Time_____________ 5 ____ [5] 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay______ 5 ____ [5] 
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_____5 ____ [5] 
Precharge Delay (tRAS)________15 ____[15]
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_______4 _____[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay______3 _____[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay______6 _____[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay________42 ______[0]
Read to Precharge Delay_______4 _____[auto]
Memory Performance Enhance__________ [Normal]
**System Voltages**
System Voltage Control____ [Manual]
DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] <-- default is 1.8V, 1.8 + 0.3V = 2.1V
PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V]
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V] 
CPU Voltage Control_______ [1.38] 
- Intel spec for Vcore absolute maximum is 1.55V.
Normal CPU Vcore 1.3250V


----------

